# Vektorfiles in Cinema4D nutzen



## Strahlefrau (20. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute, hab ein Problem:
es geht um die Nutzung einer Vektordatei in Cinema4D. (Anfänger,was das Programm angeht)
Hab die CS4 Version vom Illustrator benutzt. Einen Schriftzug erstellt, jeder Buchstabe als 
einzelnen Layer, die Datei als *ai ( als Illustrator-Datei der Version 8.0 ) gespeichert und nun habe ich den File mit Cinema4D geöffnet.
(version 11.5)
Nur leider kann ich nichts sehen von meinem Schriftzug. Was ist bloss schiefgelaufen?
Kann es an den Programmvoreinstellungen liegen?
Wäre euch dankbar,wenn ihr mir eine fixe Antwort geben könntet.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Strahlefrau und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de.

Mark hatte einst mal ein Videotutorial zu Pfaden und Cinema4D erstellt; vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

Viel Erfolg,
Markus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2010)

Hi,
also meine Erfahrung mit 3D Programmen und vektorpfaden aus Illustraor ist das es oft an der Version von Illustrator liegt. Speichere deine Pfade doch in einem möglichst alten Format ab.
Illustrator 8 Wird auf jeden Fall gelesen, das weiß ich.
Vielleicht can C4D auch EPS lesen, so als ausweichformat.

Viele Grüße


----------

